# Tyco collectors



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

How rare is this one NOT listed in the tyco book, only one listed is molded all in one this one has separate tail an fan not








One on left separate tail(not in book), right molded( in book)


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I can make up a real believable answer if you send me that dynabrute! But Ive never seen the separate tail version.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I think I made a mistake its the all molded not in the book the separate IS in the book


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

i never really noticed that but since you pointed it out to us tyco guys, i have another car i need to find.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

The molded rear is actually fairly common. In the late 70's and early 80's Tyco was putting the 917 in sets with the 908s which also had fewer pieces (the injector tubes were a seperate piece on older models and molded in in newer ones) Older 917s also have a seperate fan on the engine.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> The molded rear is actually fairly common. In the late 70's and early 80's Tyco was putting the 917 in sets with the 908s which also had fewer pieces (the injector tubes were a seperate piece on older models and molded in in newer ones) Older 917s also have a seperate fan on the engine.


yes they are,But not for this car, in the book its seperate that is listed, not the molded all in one


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> yes they are,But not for this car, in the book its seperate that is listed, not the molded all in one


I like Tyco variation collecting. I've seen them both, no biggie either way really... Dan's book has a couple variations missing here and there, but in most case it's not a big deal. He did put out a supplement, I thought, but i don't have it.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I had this one in a set with a 908. These were my first Tycos. 
When in doubt, paint it powder blue and orange and slap a Gulf sticker on it!
(There's always more room for another Gulf Porsche)

Rich


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

thunderjetgene said:


> I like Tyco variation collecting. I've seen them both, no biggie either way really... Dan's book has a couple variations missing here and there, but in most case it's not a big deal. He did put out a supplement, I thought, but i don't have it.


 Dan's supplement covers the Mattel years of 1997-2003. There is no backward looking coverage of the earlier releases in the supplement.

Joe


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

How many of you tyco collectors have this seperate version, 99% I have seen on ePAY are molded the other 1% is the one you see


----------



## slyder (Jan 3, 2009)

*What about these*










I have these one has a painted yellow stripe with painted #4 
other has no stripe and #4 decal???
Both have the split tails

-Slyder


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

You could always strip the chrome to see the molded color like we do to the AFXes. :devil: rr


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

slyder said:


> I have these one has a painted yellow stripe with painted #4
> other has no stripe and #4 decal???
> Both have the split tails
> 
> -Slyder


yes thats correct.i had both of them at one time.i should have took that painted #4 out of the collection i had and sold and kept it for my self.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> You could always strip the chrome to see the molded color like we do to the AFXes. :devil: rr


But Tyco's are made from inferior plastic and melt, lmao.

Seth.....my favorite car of all time is a tyco.......ndaddy


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Denatured alcohol works great to strip tyco's, No melting. I also picked up 2 more of this car an they are separate pieces, so that's 4 I have that are separate


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok another qestion for the experts. Did tyco make a proto type independent front end chassis?? Like the old g plus cars


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Ok another qestion for the experts. Did tyco make a proto type independent front end chassis?? Like the old g plus cars


 While not the answer I think you are looking for, the Mattel Motocross bike chassis (a modified 440x2) has independant front wheels.

Joe


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Grandcheapskate said:


> While not the answer I think you are looking for, the Mattel Motocross bike chassis (a modified 440x2) has independant front wheels.
> 
> Joe


perfect answer, I didn't know tyco made that chassis, I'm gonna have to get a couple of those
Thanks

Kevin


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> perfect answer, I didn't know tyco made that chassis, I'm gonna have to get a couple of those
> Thanks
> 
> Kevin


that chassis has 2 guide pins one on front and rear.. sometimes i used it to cheat hee hee hee 

Wes


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a pair of those motorcycles, but I don't think the chassis are like that. I need to go dig in the display case to see. my chassis may have got replaced


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

My motorcycles do have those, been ages since I looked at the chassis an I forgot they made those. Hummmmmmm I see a perfect candidate for ....... Ill keep it a secret for now


----------

